# partner for NOV 2



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey all the title pretty much says it all. I am newish to Utah and still haven't found anyone to hunt with. I am in Salt Lake and would love to find someone to go out with this Sunday. The weather should be great. Ill be happy to contribute two dozen mallards and a dozen pintail and am a decent caller. Let me know if you're interested! By the way, incase it matters to anyone I'm a 20 year old guy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

November 1st is a Saturday;-).......It's also opening day for Pheasants.:grin:


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Fowlmouth thanks for pointing that out. Its been a long week already. Good luck on the pheasants they are a dang tasty bird!


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I might be interested, I'll be honest with you though. I'm not a great duck hunter! I'm 18 so were fairly close in age. Where are you going to school at?


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

I am at the U an yourself?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have a particular place you are planning to hunt?


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Clarq, I was planning on hunting Farmington Bay because it is the closest to me which means that gas is the cheapest( I am a broke college student). In addition to that, it is the only refuge here I have been to and had a chance to scout at all. However, I am always open to something new. I really just want to get out and hunt.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I decided to take a semester off to just hunt. I will be going up to USU this spring though. If someone has a better place in mind that is farther away I would be willing to pay for gas if there's a decent chance for a good shoot.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> I decided to take a semester off to just hunt.


Enjoy it while you can. Pretty soon, you'll have to work late into the night if you want to have a day of the weekend free to hunt (note that I'm saying this at midnight and I'm still not done studying for an upcoming test -O,-). I can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm also in the still studying boat the only reason to be up at this time should be driving to hunt.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

It sounds like you guys are all in Salt Lake, but just in case I get lucky... I'm a student at BYU and I'm in the same boat. Anyone in Utah County that wants to get out, hit me up!

Good luck guys.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Hound hunter How many times do I have to hit you ,dumb ass, Dad said that he would take you out to the club any time, (you no were you ran your hounds)


----------

